# The Royalty Cinema - March 2015



## mockingbird (Mar 14, 2015)

*Mockingbird Shall Go To A Live Cinema Next Time...*

So lets start off by saying my heart wasn't into this place, after the stupid entry I just knew something would go wrong and it did within an hour we was all hiding from contractors who occasionally shouted "hello" then the occasional "someones in here" eventually we made ourselves known to them, then they left another hour passed of scrambling around this place in the pitch black, then we heard what sounded like dogs....
Police was now in the building, an sent the furry friend in after us, after it tugged and jumped up at us, attacking one of us more, the policeman strolled in, an demanded questions, "you broke in" "you encouraged my dog to attack" when infact we stood still and kept our arms raised, as the dog seemed to have a thing for jumping up and trying to drag one of us to the floor... the policeman was accompanied by two lovely female police officers, who knew about the access we used, an knew we had done no wrong.. but they still wanted to take one of us down to the station due to "bite marks".

Now I dont now the law on this, but surely the officer would have to have complete control of the dog at all times? an not allow this type of dog to run around an attack without a command given?

Anyway they let us go and my photos are crap of this place, heart wasnt in it, an we moved to the next location, thank you to the two female officers who understood us and knew we was not criminals and knew what our fascination was! 

_History_

_The Royalty Cinema was built in the Art Deco style for local independent company Selly Oak Pictures Limited, and opened on 20th October 1930. Built during the early years of cinema exhibition with sound, the Cinematograph Act of 1927 had attempted to support British filmmaking in the face of the aggressive influence of Hollywood. Musicals and epics became increasingly popular in the 1920s, and evermore opulent and grand theatres were constructed for their exhibition. The Royalty is considered to be one of the finest examples of the work of renowned Birmingham theatre architect Horace G Bradley, and could accommodate almost 1,500 patrons.

The cinema was acquired by the Associated British Cinemas (ABC) chain in March 1935. ABC closed the cinema on 2nd November 1963. It was subsequently converted into a bingo hall, operating first as Gala Bingo and most recently as a Mecca Bingo Club.

The Royalty Cinema was designated a Grade II listed building, both internally and externally, by English Heritage in the summer of 2011, and closed later that year.

In 2012 police raided the cinema and discovered that the attic was being used as a cannabis factory. 40 plants were found, together with 10-15 kilos of dried cannabis leaves._


IMGP6503 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6437 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6415 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6425 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6427 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6430 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6433 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6447 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6449 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6458 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6466 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6482 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6483 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6492 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6474 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6497 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP6502 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

_-Anyone wanting to go? not worth the bother if caught trust me or the bite marks....Cheers For Looking- Mockingbird!_


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes it is totally illegal to let the dog lose to attack, the *only* time they can do that is if they feel they're in imminent physical danger from you. Good luck getting anything done about it though.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 14, 2015)

krela said:


> Yes it is totally illegal to let the dog lose to attack, the *only* time they can do that is if they feel they're in imminent physical danger from you. Good luck getting anything done about it though.



I thought it was Krela, he didnt like the idea when I mentioned "his" dog attacked us, an tried to push to take us to the station for breaking an entry, wasnt until the policewomen stepped in, we much rather wanted to be on our way an move on to other targets. He had no control of the dog in question aswel, an did not arrive in the room with us an the dog for a good 13minutes... Doubt its worth the hassle to even get anything done, but cheers for clearing it up mate.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 14, 2015)

Sounds like you had a bit of an adventure here mate! Definitely not crap shots (speaking as someone who knows a thing or two about crap photos). That first stained glass shot is lovely.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 14, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Sounds like you had a bit of an adventure here mate! Definitely not crap shots (speaking as someone who knows a thing or two about crap photos). That first stained glass shot is lovely.



Thanks it was an adventure mate, didnt mind it but my photos show a lack of interest, dont put your photos down mate, we all have a different taste/style ect. Cheers!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 14, 2015)

The stained glass is gorgeous, and some lovely features too.
Maybe a nice juicy steak would be a good idea for anyone going. Sounds a scary ordeal, I would have been swearing like a mad woman


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 14, 2015)

Stealthstar79 said:


> The stained glass is gorgeous, and some lovely features too.
> Maybe a nice juicy steak would be a good idea for anyone going. Sounds a scary ordeal, I would have been swearing like a mad woman



Cheers missy, not much you can do in that situation, other than wait for the police officers to walk in, while the dog decides what limp on which person next...


----------



## Urbexplore (Mar 14, 2015)

Beautiful shots as always Mockingbird, shame the day turned sour(er?) with the arrival of the blue lights! 

Note to self: Carry steak at all times


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 14, 2015)

Urbexplore said:


> Beautiful shots as always Mockingbird, shame the day turned sour(er?) with the arrival of the blue lights!
> 
> Note to self: Carry steak at all times



The day didnt turn sour just this place did!  but granted had two hours odd inside, so not all that bad, an cheers bud!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 15, 2015)

Nope them there pics are fab mate. But what a palava to get 'em.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 15, 2015)

Sounds like a nightmare was had here but for you to say your photos are crap from here is not true. I think you done well tbh. I know the person who got attacked, hope shes ok now.


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> Cheers missy, not much you can do in that situation, other than wait for the police officers to walk in, while the dog decides what limp on which person next...



Video it, that's the best thing you can do. If this kind of thing happens to anyone video it, and if the police tell you to turn it off ignore them.


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 15, 2015)

Take some dog chewies next time lol or take a can of canine mace. Though not sure if it's legal to carry in uk. Love the stained glass pics


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2015)

Do not take a can of dog mace, antagonising the police is an awful idea and an easy route to being arrested.


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 15, 2015)

It was a tongue in cheek comment about the mace and yes you'd more than likely be arrested if you used it on a police dog. Though am pretty sure to carry a packet of dog chewies is still legal in the uk&#55357;&#56374;


----------



## brickworx (Mar 15, 2015)

Bit of an ordeal MB and yeah, totally out of order of the coppers as Krela says but what can you do? Nice work on getting the pics anyway....


----------



## trainman (Mar 15, 2015)

the officer has to be in full control of the dog , with ether a long lead on the dog ,or being a few paces behind the dog , the officer also has to give a warning of his intent to use the dog, if he has not done this then if the dog bites anyone , a person could end up sueing the police . the dog is trained to bite ,but the officer has to be following the dog to stop the dog from attacking a person, sorry about long reply


----------



## trainman (Mar 15, 2015)

great pix.s btw


----------



## marieke (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh gosh, sorry you have had a raw deal but your photos are of immense value and I have really enjoyed viewing them. Delightful old cinema of a bygone era. You have served this site well , " ich dien".......... ( travel with a few doggie chocs!)


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 15, 2015)

Hmm, you are not the first group to have a bad experience at this place. 
Your shots are excellent; sorry to hear the explore went Pete Tong


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 15, 2015)

Cheers for everyones responses, and info given here there and everywhere, as I said anyone planning on going, think twice.
Despite it all though the two female officers who accompanied the dog handler, did the right thing as they asked us questions and generally cared for our well-being, aswel as telling us to talk to them away from the handler an dog.


----------



## Mr Berg (Mar 15, 2015)

I would have thought using police dogs would be like any other means officers have at their disposal (pava spray/baton etc) and would be covered by use of force legislation. Basically they can use it if it is justified as reasonable in the situation to prevent harm damage or further criminal acts. Next time take note of their warrant number on their epaulettes and complain to their station.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 15, 2015)

Not a bad set of shots there MB  , I'm sure you like a bit of pain


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2015)

You got great photos here,the Art Deco features inside are really very good and a wonderful facade too!


----------



## smiler (Mar 15, 2015)

Sounds as if you had a real Bitch of an explore, I strongly agree with krela, don't harm the dog, why is it that policewoman find it easier to understand what we are about? I enjoyed your post and pics immensely, Thanks


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 17, 2015)

krela said:


> Yes it is totally illegal to let the dog lose to attack, the *only* time they can do that is if they feel they're in imminent physical danger from you. Good luck getting anything done about it though.



You're quite within your rights to retaliate in an instance where said polis dug has been release on you without due cause. Either punch it in the head or yank the bottom jaw.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2015)

Blimey, what a bark! Those photos are def worth it even if you did get Collared. 
I was always under the impression they had to give a clear verbal warning. 
Anyway, keep Lead-ing the pack mate.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 18, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Blimey, what a bark! Those photos are def worth it even if you did get Collared.
> I was always under the impression they had to give a clear verbal warning.
> Anyway, keep Lead-ing the pack mate.



Oh your cheesy pun  leading indeed mate!  cheers though would think twice about doing this with not much payoff again


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hahaha nice one man


----------

